# Cool owl badge I did with rat trap cell phone holder



## that.boy.beans (Apr 17, 2015)

Orale frijoles!!!


----------



## partsguy (Apr 17, 2015)

Nice badge! That trap should take care of any loose fingers at a cruise in!


----------

